# CM Thank You Card



## peabody58

DW and I will be celebrating our 30th Anniversary this Oct with part of the trip shared with my BIL/SIL who we actually get along with.  We have had some great CM interactions during our last few trips, and with this trip being more than special for the two of us, we know Disney CM's will be as much if not more magical for us.  

Simply saying 'Thank you' doesn't seem enough, so DW and I will be handing out these two sided CM Thank You Cards when we feel they have done more than a great job.  A dime may not go far economically, but I'm sure it will buy a whole lot of smiles.






I have 40 of these cards made up, so that will be about 4 a day we hand out.  It may not seem like much, but having been on the receiving end of simple unexpected personalized Thank You's before, I know there will be many appreciative CM's come this Oct.

I hope my sharing of this helps others in their own way become inspired to thank the CM's for their excellent efforts and the magic that they bring to us all.


----------



## wen-tom

that is such a lovely thoughtful idea 

I am a CM in the disneystore in the UK and we love to get nice feedback from guests. Could I suggest that you also make a note of the CM's names and locations and pop a quick email off to guest relations when you get home so that these CM's get a note of the good service on their employment records - some positions it counts towards service rewards that we love


----------



## meggiebeth

What a great and thoughtful idea! I'm sure that'll brighten a CM's day.


----------



## SantaRay

Great idea! I think I'll make up a few of these myself. I've used this forum as well as sending emails to thank a CM. If I forget the CM's name, I just send an email noting the time and location so that at least management can relate my thanks to the team.


----------



## BeadyLady

I too have made up cards to hand out, using business card stock.  I know these are well received, used then Dec 2010 and will again this October.

wish we were there NOW


----------



## BeadyLady

Bump


----------



## dhidra

Lovely idea, thanks for sharing. 

Hopefully I'll take note of names aswell so i can give good feedback on CMs


----------



## Zatrina

Great idea!


----------



## NEDisneyFans

Here are the postcards I had made up:

Front:




Back:




I like that I can write a message on the back of the postcard!

Ali


----------



## Pinkgirl

ooh I am loving this idea.  I always make my own Mousekeeping envelopes but this goes beyond the basic thank you.  Cant wait to get crafting.


----------



## Hungrybeardisney

cast members are awesome!


----------



## weaver9710

I agree!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

And don't forget to do the surveys!


----------



## dvczerfs

great idea!!!!!  I have a new found respect for cms. they are special group people. being a front line cm is not an easy job. I would have to say most of them do it for there own love of Disney and making magic for guest. you get a great deal of satisfaction making someone smile, laugh or just making there day.
being a cm is not all pixie dust.  if you could talk to one off duty or an alumni, they can tell you stories for hours. I know I have listened to a lot of them. 
another great way if you want you favorite cm to get a nod from management is to remember or even take a picture with them so you can see there name tag. when you pass the guest relations at the park you had a great experience with the cm, stop in and have them fill out a four key card for you. just need there name and location and what they did. these cards go into there work record and it looks real good when guest have them filled out for you. they look good if they go for another role or even just a raise in pay. 
just keep in mind, a lot of front line cms can not accept tips. they can be termed for taking tips. 
its great to see people and threads that are talking about there great cm experiences!!!!!I know I have a favorite cm!!!!


----------



## scargal

Such cute ideas


----------



## RighteouusssCrush

This is an awesome idea! Inspiring me to design some of my own


----------



## kae2disney

Thank you for this awesome idea! I am so going have to think of something for my family's first trip to WDW!


----------



## mama2princess

I love this idea!  Last year during Frozen fireworks display we happened to ask a question about viewing spots.  The CM not only showed us an awesome spot that was where she was stationed during the fireworks.  Not only were there about 15 people around this area, but she gave us lots of extra tidbits of info and conversation that made the experience so much more magical.  We learned a lot about the firework production itself and about working for Disney.  She was a recent college graduate who had just moved into the area and a long time Disney fan so she had lots of advice and it really showed how much she loved her job.  I wish I had wrote her name down so I could let someone know about her taking the time to make our experience more magical.  This year I will definitely take the time to jot down names and express my gratitude.


----------



## Greeny T

NEDisneyFans said:


> Here are the postcards I had made up:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that I can write a message on the back of the postcard!
> 
> Ali




Hey, I tried to Private Message you, but I wasn't able to. I absolutely love your Name Tag Count in your Signature! Where can I find it to make one myself?? . Thanks in advance!


----------

